# I love walnut



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

A few months back , a friend gave me 3 big firewood size pieces of walnut. It wasn't in real good shape, a lot of rot, but I did get some usable lathe stock.

A few days ago he asked if I wanted more. That's like asking a drowning man if he wants a life jacket.

His father has a large walnut tree that they are taking down. These pieces are 2 limb pieces I cut up.










What they have left standing is the main trunk, probably 20 feet tall x 3 feet across at the base. There is a section of rot in the center, not sure how much until it's cut into.

I suggested that he call a sawmill. Maybe someone will pay him for it.

I have a spindle blank of the earlier wood that I'm speed drying in the microwave. I want to have a gift ready when I go back.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow!!! If you've got a bandsaw, some of these would be great to lumber up…. I see boxes, n boxes n stuff


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This looks like great stuff.

Be advised that limb pieces often have some inherent stress in them because of how they supported weight when they were on the tree. Give it time for this stress to neutralize before doing much with the wood.

The best wood always comes from the trunk. It's too bad you can't find a way to harvest that. If you can cut it down, there are portable mills that will come to your location and cut it up. At least there are where I live. The normal cost (for me) is 30¢ /bf plus a flat rate to cover travel to and from the site.


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll be down to get my share soon, Haha


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Come on down!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats some walnut.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

walnut is great.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Woo Hoo! Walnut fest!


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

hhmmmmm….Cincinnati is not that far away. Cut her down and mill it up..I'm gettin in my truck…


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Great wood score. Hopefully you can get the trunk also. Walnut is also my favorite.

Scrappy


----------



## jerryo (Apr 15, 2010)

Wish I had a friend with a walnut tree he was cutting down. looks like great stuff. Enjoy it and how is walnut to turn? Jerry


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Hairy, I have to confess, I have never seen a walnut tree cut up like your photo shows, but we don't have much for hardwoods here…do you count poplar?

Only walnut I see are the rough boards in the wholesalers.

*Very interesting, looks like a chocolate ice cream center…*

P.S. for Jerryo: Walnut is very easy and enjoyable to turn…


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Walnut is great stuff to turn.


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

wow.. awesome, I could only wish…


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

great deal. We scored some great walnut a little while back and boy that walnut stuff is great!!!


----------

